# Tiger Datnoids With Discus



## PandaRevenge (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey guys I'm getting about 12 Siamese Tiger Datnoids that will only be about 1" - 1.5" I was wondering if they would be okay with a few Discus I have 4 Blood Red Pigeon Discus that I'm willing to try to put in with them they are about 4" would they be able to live together. Also are 4" Clown Loachs okay with them aswell

Thanks


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

They should be fine with the loaches but I'm not sure about the discus. Make sure to avoid any fish that could potentially fit in their mouths. (They have big mouths)  Goodluck with them!


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. you should be ok but no guarantee. if you do try it make sure you feed the discus well before you add them. Cheers


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just how big a setup do you have? Personally i wouldn't keep these guys all together just my preference, and others reasons would include diet,water requirements,and space for all.A very high maintenance schedule would need to be followed along with some additional filtration for peace of mind.


----------

